# Complete Router table setup under $1000



## Gmcquire (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello all

Since this is my first post on the forum let me introduce myself

My name is Gerry... I work at the main University wood shop here in Ontario, Canada.

I repair, replace, refinish, and rebuild all the stuff those crazy little students bust whilst "sowing their oats"... and sometimes.... its more than a full time job...lol

I want to apologize since I have been browsing this forum quite a bit and I am running dangerously close to a repost of another topic here.

My boss has tasked me with finding us a router table setup, we really don't have the time to have me build one so we wish to purchase one. So far we have only looked at the Jess-em tables as one of the guys in the shop already has them. However... the model we are looking at 

w w w.jessemdirect.com/Mast_R_Lift_II_Complete_Router_Table_Package_p/mast-r-lift%20ii%20kit-3.h t m


our supplier tells us has to be ordered from the US and they have a real hard time getting it to us north of the border. they recommended the Kreg... which we know nothing about

Our other supplier has nothing under the $2500 mark and that is a bit steep even for us

So my question(s) are

1. In your professional opinion, what table systems do you recommend under $1000?

2 If we are required to purchase a router to install on a table... is there a company that makes a good quality Router "body" that is designed to fit in a table?

Thanks for your help

Ger


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello Ger

Since you live in canada, this may or maynot be helpful.
Oak Park sells a fairly nice basic table for less than 200.00 (US). 
Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

There are many routers available for table mount. With the combo packages you can get table/hand operation. I prefer bosch 1617 or 1617EVS, but that is not to say Porter Cable or Dewalt are not also a good choices. The 1617 is a 2 1/4 hp router and depending on the use may be to small a unit.
Not much info but I hope it helps and good luck.

Al


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ger

Because you are in Canada I will suggest you take a hard look the rt1000 line, he will drill the plate to fit your router that you can get from him or just buy one in Canada.

Best router table


=========


Gmcquire said:


> Hello all
> 
> Since this is my first post on the forum let me introduce myself
> 
> ...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Ger, welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Call your supplier a thief and buy the one recommended from Oak Park, it will do anything you want it to. And then buy a router with different bases, at least 2 1/4hp and up. Install the fixed base in your table and then you will have the plunge base when you need to do some free-hand routing. 

Then go to your boss and tell him how much much money you saved him.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Take a look at the Oak Park tables. I find them to be the best table around. The one thing to think about, with the students being a bit destructive, why would You spend that money on a table when this one will cost You less, and I believe stand up as well. It doesn't have all the bells and whistles on it. They will show You how to do the same operations without the added parts. The fence is also the simplest thing, that show You neat ways to them to your advantage. Enough said. I'll get off My horse now! :happy:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Gmcquire said:


> Hello all
> 
> Since this is my first post on the forum let me introduce myself
> 
> ...


Hi Ger - Welcome to the forum

If I understand your requirements correctly, you are looking for a setup that is:
1. essentially a plug-and-play, little or no construction, building, mods etc.
2. Shop environment, could deal with benchtop but probably prefer floor standing 
3. budget top stop at $1000. Not champagne and pearls but not beer and beads either. 
4. Canadian sourced if possible.

With these in mind, IMO, the RT1000 is likely your best choice. That would leave $500 + in your budget for a lift, motor and additional bits.
Good Luck


----------



## RT1000 (Jan 9, 2007)

In my professional opinion, The table systems I would recommend is an RT1000XL $329.
XL router table
With a woodpecker precision lift $200.
Precision Router Lift
and PORTER CABLE 7518 3-1/4 HP ROUTER SPEEDMATIC FIVE-SPEED $300.

Speaking with others woodworking shops this is an excellent set up.


----------



## Gmcquire (Dec 12, 2010)

Well...first off I want to thank everyone for their opinion... Icompiled a small "presentation" for the boss listing all the pros and cons just for him to decide to bump up the budget and send 2 of us on a 2 hour road trip to pick up the Jess em. Of course we run into closed roads and stuck cars because of the snowstorm we have... But 5 hours later we had the $1300 Jessem from Welbeck Sawmill. By the look of things we are getting the Porter Cable router that is recommended for the unit

Again... Thanks to everyone for their input... I will be cruising the site looking for tips and tricks on the table


----------



## Glen L (Nov 24, 2010)

Here is a nice combo just add your router, I ordered from Elite before, fast shipping and great service, you can't go wrong with the Incra tables, also check out there website demo's. http://www.elitetools.ca/product/17-range-ls-standard-system-with-24-x-36-router-table-stand
Cheers
Glen


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

I went with the RT1000XL and a PC router and am very happy so far. Looks great and it works well. I'll be getting the foot pedal router lift from MCLS eventually.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Glen L said:


> Here is a nice combo just add your router, I ordered from Elite before, fast shipping and great service, you can't go wrong with the Incra tables, also check out there website demo's. 17" Range Std System + Router Table & Stand | INCRA | Elite Tools
> Cheers
> Glen


Hi Glen - Nice looking table but looks to me to be a bit short on infeed/outfeed. Do you have one of these and how do you like it?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Peter,

Their powered lift is designed for a 3-1/2" diameter router... be sure that's what you have before ordering. I believe it works with the PC 690 and 9690 series but the 7518 (like I have) is >4" in diameter.


----------



## Glen L (Nov 24, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Hi Glen - Nice looking table but looks to me to be a bit short on infeed/outfeed. Do you have one of these and how do you like it?


Hi John

It looked like that to me at first but I have never had any problems with routing larger boards and panels. 

Yes I have the Incra 27 X 43 LS super system and I love it, the best feature of this rig is the joinery capabilities with very high accuracy and repeatability, I don't know of any other system that offers the features the Incra systems does for under $1000.00. read the reviews and draw your own conclusions.

Merry Christmas 
Glen


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

I have the PC 890 motor. I bought it to fit the specific lift, so I hope it does. I better check it at the MCLS site. I'm really excited about that lift, but will wait until any of the bugs are worked out. Does anyone else have this lift yet?


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

Just checked and the PC 890 motor fits the new router lift.


----------

